# how do I....retrieve/use a Matrix/Vortex shad



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys,

This thread is directed to those who wonder how I go about using a Matrix Shad and or Vortex Shad:thumbsup:

First and foremost its not so much about " how " but " where ". For example deep or shallow & from boat or wade:yes: current, surf brakes, ie water movement also play roles to determine " how " I go about retrieving the lure. 

Now that you understand that variables can decipher the " how " lets talk about the " when " the " how " is used " where ":001_huh:

" When " -- as we all know there are certain times when the fish feed in correspondence to the sun, tide, season, moon , bait bloom, and water temp. There are also certain times when the fish might act ....lethargic or slow and sluggish like in the dead cold of winter or the dreaded heat of summer... 

when you mix and match conditions like current, spring, afternoon, in 10ft. vs no current in the summer, morning, in 2ft of water the retrieve is going to change. 

I always tell people that there is no right or wrong way to use a swim bait. dragged on bottom, jigged off bottom, swam through the water columns, or used like a twitch bait... it all works:yes: I also tell people to stay versatile and change your retrieve and or cadence if its not working or if your getting miss strikes. I don't want people to think that Im shunning them away by giving an answer to the how without really giving exactly how... I let the fish tell me how they want it and that's the best advise I can tell yall is to listen to the fish and stay confident.

Now lets hear about how yall use it... 

anybody try the A*Rig 6 matrix one cast at about 500 bull reds... Highly recommend it. What's better then Matrix how about 6Matrix what's better then catching Bull Reds how about having 3 hooked at one time, Make this bull run interesting and see what you can come up with any hoot and catch them on anything so why not break outside the box and make it interesting--- buzz baits, frogs, wax wing, double top water rig, gummy worms, a strip of bacon hahaha they'll eat it lets get'r done!!!!

**** NASCAR RACE THIS SAT. IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD OF COURSE ILL BE IN THE MAKO WITH THE WRAP CHUCKIN ALABAMA RIGS ****

IF NOT

*** ILL BE IN ESCAMBIA LOOKING FOR THE STRIPERS ****


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer swimming when it comes to bulls at 3MB, unknown waters jigging. Ifin it doesn't work, dragging and twitching..... 

If one style doesn't work, try the others!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been throwing a 2-jig rig with a heavy matrix on the bottom, and a lighter Gulp shad on a dropper loop above. Mainly targeting flounder but trout and reds hit it too.

Chris V hooked me up this past weekend with some other baits I'll try as soon as this monsoon blows out of here.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The only thing capable of stopping the matrix is the matrix itself!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Good a dive though, when using soft plastics I always let the fish decide on how fast, at what depth, and the action. I find that most of the time a slower retrieve with a couple twitches usually works and I do this in the different depths unless I know where the fish are hanging.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Every time I listen to the fish I hear laughter  . Seriously though good post.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome thread


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

While on the dock I bump it slowly along the edge of the sand and grass. When throwing on the grass itself with an 1/8 or 1/4 oz jig head I'll float it slowly right on top of the heavy grass. Stopping sometimes if the grass isn't too thick. 

Good Flounder technique.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT;5347826
said:


> listen to the fish.


See.....the fish.

BE......the fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> See.....the fish.
> 
> BE......the fish.


...I AM the fish.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> ...I AM the fish.



Tha*


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I always learn neat stuff when I come on this site, still have a lot to learn and try out, but I get back out in a couple of weeks. My question is, how do you know how deep to fish? When to go to the bottom, when to fish the top, when to fish half way down?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

RobertAkers said:


> I always learn neat stuff when I come on this site, still have a lot to learn and try out, but I get back out in a couple of weeks. My question is, how do you know how deep to fish? When to go to the bottom, when to fish the top, when to fish half way down?


Often times you won't know how deep to work your artificials until you do some experimenting to figure out what the fish want that day. Try different depths & cadences until you find the most productive retrieve, then repeat it. One exception to this would be if you show up at a spot & see fish blowing up or bait getting busted on. That's when you ditch all the other methods & break out your favorite topwater bait. Haha.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

RobertAkers said:


> I always learn neat stuff when I come on this site, still have a lot to learn and try out, but I get back out in a couple of weeks. My question is, how do you know how deep to fish? When to go to the bottom, when to fish the top, when to fish half way down?


nothing is certain, but I fish enough to notice trends within the current week. But honestly everyday is a new slate and you never actually know until that first bite.

this is why I carry 3 rods on my boat

1 spook jr
2 XR8
3 Matrix shad


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am still experimenting, but I have had really good results using a Vortex on an H&H Redfish spinner with a 1/4oz. jig, in the creeks. Mostly using a lift and drop technique. I found some spinnerbait skirts that I had put back in decent colors and will try those with a Vortex next chance I get. Last time out, we actually had a couple of Reds follow it all the way back to the boat, and snatch the thing right off the trolling motor at the last second.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> nothing is certain, but I fish enough to notice trends within the current week. But honestly everyday is a new slate and you never actually know until that first bite.
> 
> this is why I carry 3 rods on my boat
> 
> ...


Some of us carry up to 5 poles (barefoot carries 10):
4. An old rusty spoon
5. Popping cork (that you don't particularly like)


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Found some at Dick's a few days ago. 
Looks like it's my turn to give them a try. 
:thumbsup:

Advice on colors would be great too.
Chartreuse and white have never let me down. 
So, I figured I'd give them a shot first.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Some of us carry up to 5 poles (barefoot carries 10):
> 4. An old rusty spoon
> 5. Popping cork (that you don't particularly like)


I know I give some a hard time about popping corks, bait, or trolling but the bottom line is I enjoy catching fish and sometimes those tactics although not my first choice Id rather catch fish then be stubborn and not catch fish hahaha been there done that not fun...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Found some at Dick's a few days ago.
> Looks like it's my turn to give them a try.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Colors

You know its hard for me to say weather or not it matters, or just how much it does on a day to day basis. I will say that Ive had unbelievably good days while throwing 1 color, so it would feel like they're dialed into that specific color. And that builds confidence for the next trip with same conditions.

I break it down to 2 colors

You have your naturals and bolds
You did right in grabbing the 2 that you did... a natural and bold !


I can come up the a million reasons as to why I might choose the color that I do for that day like
Water color
Bait fish crab shrimp in the area aka match the hatch
Cloudy - sunny
Vegetation 
Color of the bottom
Day or night
Time of day
Reaction bite or a natural presentation 

All those things roll through my head when I think to myself is this the right color for where Im at, at that given time....

All I really know is somedays they can be picky and sometimes it doesn't matter at all... try to stay natural in clear sunny conditions and use the bright bolder colors for the stained or cloudy conditions. Targeted species plays a roll in all this as well for instance flounder,mahi and spanish always seem to like the bold colors Regaurdless....


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

from the trash can:whistling:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BTW - seen Matrix & Vortex @ Academy a couple of days ago. Haven't seen them there in the past...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> ...I AM the fish.


NO YOU AREN'T!!!! You are THAFISH!!!!:shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> BTW - seen Matrix & Vortex @ Academy a couple of days ago. Haven't seen them there in the past...


Had a good supply on an end of the aisle display at Academy yesterday, but I wish you could get the 25 or 50 packs in the store. Have to get those online.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

a said:


> from the trash can:whistling:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Good one, that'll be an instant classic homie!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

....... and the Matrix Shad said, bump me along the bottom, twitch me along the bottom, twitch me through the water column or rip me through the water like you mean it.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

.... and the Matrix Shad said, bump me along the bottom, twitch me along the bottom, twitch me through the water column or rip me through the water like you mean it.
thats what she said :thumbup:


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Regarding colors, I do not claim to be an expert, but here is what I have found over the past few months. Tiger Bait works best. If the fish are hitting Tiger Bait really good then they will hit Ultraviolet and Lemonhead almost as good, maybe just as good. If the fish are not hitting Tiger Bait then they will not hit Ultraviolet, Lemonhead, Pink, or Avocado. Period. 

Regarding retrieve, medium to slow to bouncing it off the bottom works at various times. Slow probably works best most often.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

First rule about the Matrix Shad is, to talk about the Matrix Shad.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Toy day! 25 packs of Midnight Mullet and Limbo Slice showed up today.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

MeltonW said:


> Regarding colors, I do not claim to be an expert, but here is what I have found over the past few months. Tiger Bait works best. If the fish are hitting Tiger Bait really good then they will hit Ultraviolet and Lemonhead almost as good, maybe just as good. If the fish are not hitting Tiger Bait then they will not hit Ultraviolet, Lemonhead, Pink, or Avocado. Period.
> 
> Regarding retrieve, medium to slow to bouncing it off the bottom works at various times. Slow probably works best most often.


Any color Will work, as long as it's purple. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------

